# Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agression!



## cbuttel (Nov 8, 2009)

Please help me---Precious was wonderful in our interview and still is with my wife and I---Complications arise when interaction occurs with the families otr 4 adopted dogs!! She growls, shows teeth and today attacked Honey, visciously!! We promiosed hera forever home and wish to comply; however we have a 15 pound rat terrier thgat loks like dinner to her!!!! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated---BTW we have had 5 GSDs over the last many years!!!


Thanks in advance,


Chuck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1253996


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

5 GSD in 5 yrs?play in somebodies else playpen.If you ever have a real question about our GSD's come back --otherwise else play elsewhere.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a situation that sounds so familiar to me. Last April I adopted a female 3 year old shepherd. The rescue agency had only had her in their possession for a week and little was known of her. She seemed like a well balanced adult dog from what we all could see. Well, after 4 weeks her true colors showed. I loved that dog but she was EXTREMELY aggressive with every neighbor dog, our neighbors AND THEIR CHILDREN! I called a behaviorialist and she came over to evaluate the dog. She said the dog had been obviously "mis-directed" from the get go. She also said that I should NEVER allow this dog near children. That was the final straw. We have so many kids in our 'hood who have always come over to play with our dogs. I then called the rescue agency and they said to bring her back immediately before something bad happened to our neighbors. Unfortunately, they put her down. I cried for weeks. But I realize the responsiblity I would be undertaking by owning an extremely aggressive dog. (She even bit my husband!) 
Poor thing. It makes me SO angry when people don't take the time and effort to raise a GSD correctly. They are different then other dogs.
Good luck.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agress*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldog*5 GSD in 5 yrs?*play in somebodies else playpen.If you ever have a real question about our GSD's come back --otherwise else play elsewhere.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

In your other post it looks like Precious had been at the shelter for about a month. How long has she been in your home? When you met her at the shelter, did the other family members (your other pets) also meet her? Was there something that led you to understand she would be okay with other pets? Do you know anything about her life before she came to the shelter? 

It's hard to say anything without a lot more information and virtually impossible to get it 100% right without seeing her and the other animals and you and your wife interact. 

After a dozen + years in GSD rescue, I know that it is not at all unusual for dogs to exhibit very different behavior when coming into a home from a shelter. Sometimes you'll even see a few different "personalities" until they settle in. If you are serious about keeping her, then find some training options in your community NOW! There are some really knowledgeable folks on this forum and they know a lot about what's out there in many areas of the country so you might want to also try a post specifically asking for trainers (and maybe behaviorists) near you. 

Keep her away from the others if possible and never leave them unsupervised if you can't separate their living spaces; do you have a crate? You may also want to keep a leash on Precious at all times for now. If you are up for the hard work, you may be able to get past this.


----------



## cbuttel (Nov 8, 2009)

thats 5 gsd in 20 yrs---u go play some where else!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agress*

I didn't see that anything was said they had 5 GSD's in 5 years...they said in many years, so I assume they are trying to say they have had 5 GSD's over the years so are not new to the breed. 

As for the aggression, I can only say that we have lots of members here that are experienced with all kinds of different aggression so I will leave it to them to give advice on. I do however want to say thank you for trying to give her a forever home, and for seeking advice for this girl. I have a feeling that she is confused, stressed out being in a new home and needs time to settle down before any more introductions take place tho.


----------



## cbuttel (Nov 8, 2009)

TYVM---Met Her at the shelter--stayed with her about an hour---She was on her own for a while with another GSD male and a puppy--Really have no more info---She was very gracious to me on our walk at the shelter anbd seemed nearly submissive--She is beautiful, and I fear if this doesnt work out she may be destined to the unthinkable!


----------



## cbuttel (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agress*

TY--- We are noe extremely cautios with intro with our otr dogs---She will stay seperated until Tues. when she goes for her first heartworm treatment--She stays there for 3 days and back home to a "crate" for 10 days with ltd exercise---Hopefully She is just confused---She stays inb my basement office and is perfectly happy until she hears the others barking or playing and then all you know what breaks loose!!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I tend to think of most dogs in shelters as being shut-down and some are almost zombie-like. If you've ever spent the night in a hospital it's a bit like that! Noise all the time, weird smells, lights getting turned on and off at odd hours, your sleep is disrupted, people come in and out looking at you. A month on that schedule and she may not even remember a time when she wasn't stressed and confused.









As much as you can, try to observe her body language with you, with your wife, when she hears your other pets (are these other dogs?), when she sees them. There are several members here who can help you with learning to "read" her which can be a really helpful tool in working through issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she spayed? Is she coming into heat?


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

You have a pack.

Good luck with that. 

5 adopted dogs? More than I could handle. Unless I get a dog sled.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds to me as though she is overwhelmed. She apparently gets along with another dog or two at a time, but you are asking her to settle into what amounts to a pack which has an already established pecking order. This would be a lot to expect of any dog, especially one with an unknown background. She is also not in the best of health if she is going to require heartworm treatment, and might not be feeling well. I take it the dog she attacked, Honey, is another female? Female/female aggression isn't uncommon, none of the females (of various breeds) we have had over the years would have tolerated another female in the same household, so you may have taken on a girl with this kind of personality. In which case she may need to be in a home with maybe just a male, as she seems to have gotten along with the boy at the shelter.

I am a big proponent of rescue and adoption, so I want to say I think it's great you are offering so many guys a home. Try the separation technique, and do check out the archive on this Board for similar posts. Be prepared that it will take work to turn this situation around - and also that she may not be in the best place for her - or for you. It happens, not all adoptions are successful. Good luck....

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## cbuttel (Nov 8, 2009)

TYVM---good insight---She is very attached to my wife and I--and she is soooo beautiful and alert---But she prolly isnt up to speed and good thinking about the"pack" hierarchy--


TYVM,
Chuck


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

You know, as a side bar, if you get rescues for dogs they do not always live that long sometimes.
1) They are older when you get them.

2) They have not always had the best health care and food.

3) Most are on the brink of death when they end up in the pound.

The longest rescue I had went 7 years with us before she got cancer. The shortest was 4 years before he got cancer. It could be he just is getting older rescues by the sounds of things. This last time I was selfish and we got puppies. I couldn't take putting down sick old dying dogs.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agress*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldog5 GSD in 5 yrs?play in somebodies else playpen.If you ever have a real question about our GSD's come back --otherwise else play elsewhere.


Kind of harsh to someone asking for help 








I have a fearful aggressive GSD that we rescued last year. We have worked with trainers and behaviorists to get her to a comfortable point in our family. BUT my kids are grown and out of the house. I put her in the dog run when people are over. I can't ever take a chance with her and other people.

Bless you for trying to help this girl; don't take chances with kids or people; once you have a bite incident, you choices are rapidly decreased. 

Best of luck


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Newly adopted 2 year old Female--horrid agress*

another thing to think about, if the dog she attacked was small...it might be prey drive aggression. I know there are some people on this board with multiple dogs who never let them interact with one another. They might give you some ideas/suggestions. She may be a different dog after the medical treatment is completed and she has recovered. But I would caution you to be very careful with her around the other dogs. Go slow, be patient. GOod luck and our very best wishes that you can make this work.


----------

